# Modelleisenbahn um den Teich



## chwilbert (4. März 2008)

Ich habe eine coole Bahn um meinen Teich gebaut ist voll cool


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

hallo
das freut mich für dich. 
aber was haben wir davon? 
stelle doch mal ein paar bildchen rein, dann könnte man auch was dazu sagen.
gruß
jüprgen


----------



## Christine (4. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Herzlich Willkommen!

Wie muss ich mir denn einen Koi-Teich mit 4 m² und einer Tiefe von 1,20 mit einer Füllung von 10.000 l mit 4 Goldfischen vorstellen??????  

Da hätt ich auch gern Fotos gesehen - insbesondere mit der Eisenbahn drum rum.


----------



## karsten. (4. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*




> Teichart:
> koi
> Teichgröße in m²:
> 4
> ...



Ihr wart wieder schneller :? 
 

Hallo chwilbert

herzlich Willkommen  


nun lass uns aber Deinen Teich und Deine cooole Bahn auch sehen !


mfG


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Hi...

erst neugierig machen und dann nichts zeigen....

nee... so läuft das nicht !!

Her mit die Foddos


----------



## Armin501 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Stell bloß keine Fotos hier zu diesem Thema ein, denn

dann passiert es................

ich will auch so was haben.!!!!!!!!!


Willkommen im Forum

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

hallo
ich glaube jetzt kneift er, oder was meint ihr.


----------



## Armin501 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Tut mich leid, ich habe gar kein........................... 


Gruß Armin


----------



## blacky (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Als neues Mitglied will ich mich auch gleich "outen". Um unseren Teich fährt auch eine LGB-Gartenbahn.
Bilder stelle ich ein, sobald ich die Fotos verkleinert habe.

Blacky


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Servus Blacky

Herzlich Willkommen

Bilder .... Bitte Bilder 

Aber auch dein Teich würde mich brennend interessieren


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Ja auch von mir herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Dann gibt es ja nun doch noch Bilder von der Bahn um den Teich. 

Bitte nicht so lange warten, wie der urspüngliche Treadstarter...:smoki


----------



## Fluni81 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Ha, Männer machen auch Giggel um ihren Teich 

gruss antje


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Damit ihr nicht gar so enttäuscht seid, weil es hier keine Bilder gibt, will ich euch ein wenig trösten und euch Bilder zeigen, die wir jetzt in unserem Urlaub im Elbsandsteingebirge gemacht haben. Es gibt dort ganz viele Modelleisenbahnanlagen in der Gegend. Diese hier ist in dem kleinen Ort Rathen an der Elbe. Wir waren total begeistert, natürlich besonders den Männern schlug das Herz höher . Ich habe auch in den Augen meines Mannes das "auch-haben-will" blitzen sehen . Aber Träume darf man ja haben .... 
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen - ich habe mich hier nur auf einige wenige Bilder beschränkt .


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

ich glaub ich würd dan ur noch im gatren wohnen.

glg bernd


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Was kann "Mann" mehr wollen?



Ein Kühlschrank und Grill fehlt noch am Teich und Bahn!

lol


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

_*Hallo,
dass ist ja mal was anderes aber nicht schlecht!
LG Phil*_


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Also da gab es auch ein Café und einen Imbiß - wenn es da nicht so geregnet hätte, wären wir wohl einen ganzen Tag dort geblieben! Die Anlage war wirklich sehenswert, es waren alles Nachbauten der Gebiete um die Elbe, Bad Schandau und Umgebung (dort haben wir auch gewohnt). Die Orte sind so toll nachgebaut worden, dass man auf einem Foto kaum Original und LGB-Bahnlandschaft unterscheiden kann .


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Hallo Maja.

Das sieht wirklich toll aus. 

Da kannte wohl auch jemand die Ufermatten (NG oder andere). 
Nur Pflanzen sind in den Teich(en) etwas wenig vorhanden. Aber das Dir zu sagen, nützt wenig.


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Ja Annett, das fand ich auch schade. Wir haben auch mit den Mitarbeitern dort gesprochen und die haben uns gesagt, dass sie Modelleisenbahner wären und keine Gärtner . Aber wenn man wieder mehr Zeit und Geld da wäre, würden sie die Anregung gerne aufgreifen. Aber in der Elbe würde da eh nichts wachsen . Trotz allem kann ich jedem Modelleisenbahner empfehlen, mal diese Ecke dort unten zu besuchen - soviele Modelleisenbahnanlagen in einer Region habe ich noch nie gesehen. Und wie liebevoll sie ihre Heimatregion nachgebaut haben, das ist schon wirklich sehenswert. Mein Mann und ich waren früher auch begeisterte Modelleisenbahner, er hat die Technik gemacht, ich die Landschaft und die Häuser gebaut. Aber nach dem Hauskauf ging es uns wie den meisten hier - es fehlte einfach die Zeit, das Geld und der Platz. Aber wer weiß, wenn mein Mann mal Rentner wird ...


----------



## blacky (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Modelleisenbahn um den Teich*

Hurra habs geschafft.
Alle Bilder gibts im User-Album
Gruß Blacky


----------

